# 2014 Rendezvous?



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Was just wondering if there has been any talk as to where the 2014 rende will be held next year? I know its a long way off but I wasnt able to go to to the 2013 one but am anxious to hear bout the next one. Thanks


----------



## Catahoula (Feb 12, 2013)

Would be fun to join if it is close enough.


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

Dave, this is an excellent topic. It may seem early but for 2 years I have had non negotiable commitments before I knew the rendy dates. Then I was so disappointed I could not make it. I will not make any plans next year until the rendy date is firm. We should all be on the look out for a service project where we can make an impact as a team.


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

In one of the last 2 year there were a few folks who mentioned they wanted our Rendy in Montana. (A Rendy is a North American Packgoat Association Rendevous.) Just wondering if any of those folks may be out there thinking. I would like to think with them or anybody for that matter that has a Rendy idea. Larry Robinson says no one has stepped up with a project for the Rendy for 2014.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I'll be keeping an eye on this thread


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Still no word on the NAPgA (North Amercian Pack Goat Assoc.) website on the 2014 Rendy


----------



## vigilguy (Dec 12, 2008)

TDG-Farms said:


> Still no word on the NAPgA (North Amercian Pack Goat Assoc.) website on the 2014 Rendy


Larry is working on it. We chatted about it last weekend. Possibly up in the Idaho Panhandle, but you didn't hear that from me! :slapfloor:


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

I live in North Idaho. I wrote to Larry last week to see if anything was happening. He did not mention there was anyone else up here interested in doing a project. I hope he does not think it is me. My volunteer time is maxed out right now with a 2 year leadership position I have with a local group in addition to other community projects and a full time paid job. I may be good for the job in 2015. 
Someone has to be out there for 2014.


----------



## Deschutes Dawn (Sep 24, 2013)

Sometimes The Rocky Mountain Elk Foundation has projects they would work on with pack groups. Most projects are restoring riparian areas or clearing damaged ranges. If the land is supporting the largest ungulate then all the animals all the way down the chain benefit. I know our Central Oregon chapter has had help from local llama packers. It would be an excellent way to spread the word about pack goats. Whoever the local chapter is in the area the rendy would be in would be who to contact. Also RMEF Nat'l headquarters is in Missoula MT and they would have contact info for projects all over the west.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Oh, that would be neat if it was in Oregon. In the last 10 years, there has never been one in Oregon. 
I know Mount Hebo Ranger Station has a primitive campground for use only by people clearing trails. No water or outhouses though. 
Tillamook State forest is nice to work with and has some nice campgrounds and trails. 
The Confederated tribes of Grand Ronde might have a project as well, they are easy to work with and have a beautiful campground that is empty outside of hunting season.


----------



## Deschutes Dawn (Sep 24, 2013)

Oooh cool, goathiker, close to the coast and Spirit Mountain Casino! Might have to do that myself with my boys and call it a "scouting" trip.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

All sound like some great choices. Heck, Id hold it in my pasture just to get everyone together  But talk about blah landscape hehe


----------



## vigilguy (Dec 12, 2008)

*2014 Rendy*

Nancy - He did not mention you, sorry for causing panic! I will check with him today and see what he is thinking.

We are having a NAPgA board meeting soon and I believe that is on the agenda to discuss.

My preference would be Northern Idaho this year, or Eastern Oregon. It seems from this forum that there are a lot of active goat owners in this geographical region and we would have a large attendance if held in this area.

Wherever it is held, it is a good idea to have several folks who have a little time, to step forward and volunteer their time and serve on a sub-committee in order to spread out the responsibilities necessary to hold a successful rendezvous. They take a lot of time and effort, but can be a lot of fun and very informative, but they are way too much for one person to do by themselves.

Rex and Terri held a very nice Rendy a few years ago and it was well organized. Carolyn Eddy and others did as well over at Govt Camp. I was in charge of one in the Winds a few years ago and I was not happy at all how it turned out due to my inexperience, and I learned a lot. Part of the problem was the massive amount of resistance we were receiving from the US Forest Service in that area. Charlie Goggin was involved with a high successful cleanup some years back of an abandoned pot farm. The local agencies were very appreciative.

Trail cleanup is a great service project for a Rendy. We can take photos and relay these to the local news media.

We also hold a silent auction where folks donate equipment to be auctioned off. It is intended to build the NAPgA bank account and we usually generate $1000 or more, to be used for legal fees which we are involved with presently.

So...any volunteers out there to help serve on a committee or sub-committee for the 2014 Rendy? Or do you know anyone that is willing to have the Rendy in their area? Foresty type areas are desirable, with running water and toilets. And located geographically where there are lots of excited goat folks.


----------



## numbskull (Nov 21, 2013)

I'd sure be interested if were within a day's drive of Denver ...having to overnight in route with the boys is not my favorite idea unless we plan to stay awhile. In and out of truck is not their favorite thing especially if the "in" part is a looong ride time.

BTW - here's a few pics from past Sunday's hike up our local mtn: 
http://flic.kr/s/aHsjNHCUu7

Is their a targeted time frame for the 2014-Rendy?


----------



## vigilguy (Dec 12, 2008)

*Rendy*



goathiker said:


> Oh, that would be neat if it was in Oregon. In the last 10 years, there has never been one in Oregon.


There was one at Government Camp in the Mount Hood area 8 years ago, held by Carolyn Eddy. That was my first one to attend. Beautiful area.


----------



## vigilguy (Dec 12, 2008)

numbskull said:


> I'd sure be interested if were within a day's drive of Denver ...having to overnight in route with the boys is not my favorite idea unless we plan to stay awhile. In and out of truck is not their favorite thing especially if the "in" part is a looong ride time.
> 
> BTW - here's a few pics from past Sunday's hike up our local mtn:
> http://flic.kr/s/aHsjNHCUu7
> ...


Not yet. NAPgA is till trying to find a location that meets the criteria mentioned above and a date.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Once we get some confirmation, id like to post it on some of the northwest hunting forums I frequent and invite some hunters who have voice interested in getting pack goats. This way they can get some first hand accounts and pick the brains of the worlds pack goater elite


----------



## TOU (Aug 18, 2013)

​Utah. Idaho & Montana seem to be central overall but in on all fairness it seems like moving it to various points in the country is appropriate. Oregon (where I grew up) could be a great location especially if at the end of June or later. (Early June is still a rainy month in Oregon and is in no way a guaranteed a sunny month.)

Government camp could be great! A few locations that may be serviceable is any of the Oregon State parks that allow horses???

Silver Falls State Park might also be another great site, it is one if the most beautiful places on earth. I grew up in the Silverton Hills outside of Silverton, OR & Salem, OR.
(http://www.oregonstateparks.org/index.cfm?do=parkPage.dsp_parkPage&parkId=151).

They have absolutely amazing scenery, 180' falls and stunning hiking trails and horse trails. They also have horse facilities and lodges in addition to phenomenal camping areas as all Oregon State Parks do as well as and group areas. As to all of our goats...I don't know. I am sure they could use tons of service projects as well though.

A couple of other Oregon State parks that could be great choices is Nehalem State Park on the Coast.
(http://www.oregonstateparks.org/index.cfm?do=parkPage.dsp_parkPage&parkId=142)

...or Ft Stephens also on the coast. 
(http://www.oregonstateparks.org/index.cfm?do=parkPage.dsp_parkPage&parkId=129)

Both have camping, group facilities & horse facilities which I would think would extend to our pack goats...but would need to find out. That said...I DON'T live there anymore and could not head this up. Just noting a few areas that might be possibilities & would be beautiful for a Rendy if allowed.

Anyway, I'm probably too new to offer much as I have never attended one but will do what I can to help if possible. BTW, I will be picking up my 4 Ober kids some time in late June I think so will try to coordinate it with this if in Oregon/Washington etc.

Keep me posted.

TOU

P.S. I agree Charlie, if several people sit on a Sub-Committee on this it is much less overwhelming to make happen. But...need to solidify a location first. Also, just as at my family reunions, maybe the host and location should be decided before it ends this year and maybe even 2 years in advance if possible. Just some random thoughts...


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Western Oregon does allow goats in their horse facilities as long as the same rules are followed. We highline the boys in the corrals. The Forest Service are more lax with their rules. Nehalem State Park needs booked about a year in advance and be prepared for about 300 other people camping as well. It's huge and very popular as are all state parks right on the ocean.

Here's all the Forest Service sites http://www.all-oregon.com/horse_camping.htm


----------



## Deschutes Dawn (Sep 24, 2013)

I talked with members of the Central Oregon Goat Association today and they would be excited to help with the rendy as long as it didn't coincide with any of the county fairs. Most of them help run the goat barns and have 4-H kids (human kind!) showing. It usually doesn't rain in June on the east side of the Cascades and it's before thunderstorm season but some of the trails might still have some snow to cross if winter is bad. I might check with the Mt Bachelor ski area to see if they would allow camping somewhere on their forest service lease land. Not sure how that would work. Elk Lake might have something too. Lots of trails there. If it's too snowy up high there is always The Badlands wilderness. I also found out from COGA members they know some ranchers in the Ochocos that would possibly allow camping on their land. So a tentative time frame would help decide a few things. I don't know my work schedule farther than two weeks in advance so I don't know how much help I can be. By the way, just how much room is needed and how many people show up for this?


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

Numbers can vary. The only one I attended in 2011 was with Rex and Terri hosting. I am going to guess about 40 people showed up with around 20 goats. Rough guess we probably occupied about 4 or 5 acres of field and timber edge. Most every one came in families of 2 or 3 with tents and trailers. Goats needed room for high lines or in my case a portable electric corral. We rented portable toilets and Rex hauled potable water with a 50 gal tank. We had a stream near by for goat water.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Speaking of Rendy... hehe here are a few pictures of the 2012 I got to attend with Legion and Fun Boy.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I like the pictures of the goats in the woods :greengrin: Mine would be SO confused! :lol: They're used to treeless pasture and wheat fields!


----------



## Deschutes Dawn (Sep 24, 2013)

Larry called me a couple days ago and was interested in what I might be able to scope out in Central Oregon. I have a couple really great places in mind, one in the Paulinas and another next to the Sisters Wilderness. I will be checking on possibly setting up near Mt. Bachelor too. There is incredible views of the Three Sisters from the sides of Bachelor. I talked a little with a Forest Service official who came into my workplace today and he told me who to talk with.


----------



## packgoatlarry (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: The 2014 Rendezvous*

In about a week, we went from a dithering panic about who was going to sponsor a Rendy, to having to decide between two offers. One is in extreme SE Washington state, the other in and around Bend, outlined previously by Deschutes Dawn. I hate having to decide as they both look very good.

The NAPgA BOD will be meeting tonight, and we will probably make a decision at this meeting.

Meetings are open, but you must have MS Messenger (a free download) installed, and have scheduled with me ahead of time to attend the meeting. 
[email protected]


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

I just thought we should dither a bit before the holidays. Now when our families try to commit us to some long distance visit this summer we will have a semi-educated guess about what we may miss at the Rendy and can make a better decision. Thanks to everyone for thinking about this so early. I for one am very greateful for our volunteers.


----------

